# why do i have to restart to get new items?



## Andasibe (Dec 28, 2008)

when i purchase or sample a new book I have to restart my Fire in order for it to download.  This isnt normal, right?

TIA


----------



## lexic (Mar 8, 2009)

No, doesn't sound normal.

Have you tried tapping "sync" in the top tool bar?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You shouldn't have to restart.  By which I'm thinking you mean wake it up by pressing the button and sliding the slider on the screen?  But when you do that it automatically does a sync.  It will sync periodically anyway, but you can always tap on the settings menu (the icons in the upper right, specifically the one that looks like a sprocket) and then press the sync icon.  It'll spin and new stuff will download.


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

I have to use sync in the settings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sometimes I have to click on synch in the top menu, sometimes it does it anyway.


Betsy


----------

